# coundnot use ALSA help!

## aaa111

on FC5test1

my FC5T1 original ALSA,my soundcard in envy1724

[root@localhost ~]# rpm -qa |grep alsa

alsa-lib-devel-1.0.10rc1-2

alsa-utils-1.0.10rc1-2

alsa-lib-1.0.10rc1-2

I update to alsa-1.0.11rc2 because I cannot find Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack in alsamixer

I install the 4 

alsa-driver-1.0.11rc2,alsa-lib-1.0.11rc2,alsa-utils-1.0.11rc2,alsa-oss-1.0.10

ALSA cannot work

----------

## aaa111

alsaconf

.....................................

Loading driver...

Starting sound driver: snd-ice1724 WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/acore/snd-rawmidi.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mpu401_uart (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ak4xxx_adda (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/i2c/other/snd-ak4xxx-adda.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error running install command for snd_pcm

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ak4114 (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/i2c/other/snd-ak4114.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/pci/ice1712/snd-ice17xx-ak4xxx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_ice1724 (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1724.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

done

Starting sound driver: snd-mpu401 WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/acore/snd-rawmidi.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mpu401_uart (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mpu401 (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

done

Starting sound driver: snd-ice1724 WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/acore/snd-rawmidi.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mpu401_uart (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ak4xxx_adda (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/i2c/other/snd-ak4xxx-adda.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error running install command for snd_pcm

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ak4114 (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/i2c/other/snd-ak4114.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/pci/ice1712/snd-ice17xx-ak4xxx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_ice1724 (/lib/modules/2.6.14-1.1696_FC5/kernel/sound/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1724.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

done

Setting default volumes...

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

----------

## aaa111

dmesg          part

..........

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_ice1712_akm4xxx_init

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_write_cache

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_mixer

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_ak4114_create

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_bus

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_sync

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_ice1712_akm4xxx_free

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_akm4xxx_reset

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_mpu401_uart_interrupt

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_ice1712_akm4xxx_build_controls

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_mpu401_uart_new

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_msbits

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_read

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd: Unknown symbol pm_register

snd: Unknown symbol pm_unregister

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_new

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_receive

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit_ack

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol release_and_free_resource

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit_peek

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_new

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_set_ops

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_mpu401: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

snd_mpu401: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

snd_mpu401: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_mpu401: Unknown symbol snd_pnp_register_driver

snd_mpu401: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

snd_mpu401: Unknown symbol snd_card_disconnect

snd_mpu401: Unknown symbol snd_mpu401_uart_new

snd_mpu401: Unknown symbol snd_card_free_in_thread

snd: Unknown symbol pm_register

snd: Unknown symbol pm_unregister

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_new

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_receive

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit_ack

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol release_and_free_resource

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit_peek

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_new

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_set_ops

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_ak4xxx_adda: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_ak4xxx_adda: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd: Unknown symbol pm_register

snd: Unknown symbol pm_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_ak4114: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_ak4114: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_stop

snd_ak4114: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_free_one

snd_ak4114: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_ak4114: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

snd_ak4114: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_ak4114: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_link_rwlock

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_interval_refine

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_remove_id

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_component_add

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_rule_add

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx: Unknown symbol snd_akm4xxx_init

snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx: Unknown symbol snd_akm4xxx_build_controls

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_ice1712_akm4xxx_init

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_write_cache

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_mixer

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_ak4114_create

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_bus

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_sync

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_ice1712_akm4xxx_free

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_akm4xxx_reset

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_mpu401_uart_interrupt

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_ice1712_akm4xxx_build_controls

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_mpu401_uart_new

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_msbits

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_read

snd_ice1724: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

NET: Registered protocol family 4

NET: Registered protocol family 5

[root@localhost ~]#

----------

## aaa111

[root@localhost ~]# alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

----------

## letchideslandes

You must have :

 *Quote:*   

> Legacy Power Management API

 

in your kernel config.

Signaled deprecated but works for me.

----------

## aaa111

 *letchideslandes wrote:*   

> You must have :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Legacy Power Management API 
> 
> in your kernel config.
> ...

 

sorry :what is mean?

how I can done 

I donnot understand whats you mean?

thank you!

----------

## tranquilcool

it's a kernel configuration problem. go to sound and;

sound card support=y

#Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (i.e not set)

then recompile alsa-driver

if you care you might rm -r /lib/modules/your-kernel/alsa-driver before recompiling alsa-driver.

hope it helps.

----------

## letchideslandes

In your kernel config, go to

 *Quote:*   

>  Power management options (ACPI, APM)

 

then 

 *Quote:*   

> Legacy Power Management API

 

It' s from 2.6.15-gentoo

sorry but i'm french and i don't speak english

----------

